# Hello ya'll



## MyPersonalJester (Mar 10, 2007)

aww they sound awesome!!! I had a TWH mare a few years back. Sweetest thing ever. She was a good girl.
Hope to see pics eventually


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! Your horses sound great! I would to see pictures of them if you have any


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome! your horses sound lovely. Any pics??


----------



## InMyHorsesShadow (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to reply, I was out of town for the weekend. Thanks for the welcomes. I do have some photos, I will try and post them tomorrow though.


----------

